# "All Life Stages"



## childsplay (Jan 28, 2012)

I would like recommendations on an "All Life Stages" food to feed my puppy and senior dog. Higher end stuff is fine, I found an independent feed store that stocks many brands. Pup is a GSD, senior is a Golden Retriever. 

Has anyone had luck with feeding the same food to both a pup and a senior? Or will this be hard to accomplish?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I really like Precise Foundation for all life stages. 

However, once my pup got to be about a year old and was getting more active in agility, I found that in order to keep him in good condition, he needed a "High Performance" food instead of "All Life Stages." A high-performance would not be good for a senior.


----------



## Witz (Feb 28, 2011)

I have been using Acana "Wild Prairie" formula on my 1 year old GSD, 2 year old Pit and 7 year old GSD mix and all have done well. The key when I deciding on an "All Life Stages" food was the Calcium and Phospherous levels, as well as the quality of ingredients for the puppy which we got @ 8 weeks old.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

When Siren was a baby puppy, I also had 2 seniors. I fed all of them the same ALS kibble. When Siren reached 12 months, I switched all 3 of them to a grain free kibble.

So yes, it may be possible to feed both of yours the same food.o


----------

